# New puppy pic...sharing the love!



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

Puppies make life just SO better!


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

Awwww sweet baby girl  is that the hat pattern I purchased from etsy?


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

Aww, my day is better already!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tenley (Oct 17, 2013)

What a gorgeous baby you have!!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

hehe. the hat pic made me giggle . its very cute on her !!! does she let you keep it on her for awhile ?


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

I love how big their ears are at this age! Super cutie pie!


----------



## fr1endly2 (Mar 1, 2013)

OMG, what gourgous coloring....and the hat is precious


----------



## Lola's mom 2013 (Aug 25, 2010)

What a beautiful baby.


----------



## Ravioli's person (Sep 21, 2013)

Such beautiful colouring! And the hat is killing me! Love it! I'm knitting one for ravioli right now


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kirstychi (Sep 3, 2013)

ahhh how beautiful


----------



## TinaGirl (Apr 16, 2012)

Sooooooooo cute 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

Awwwwwwwwww............What a cutie! Loved the first pic (LOL).


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

Totally too cute. Where can I get the hat pattern?


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

AnnHelen said:


> Awwww sweet baby girl  is that the hat pattern I purchased from etsy?


Hi, I found the hat in a shop where the owner handmade everything. It could very well be a pattern off of etsy, I just don't know for sure!


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

tenley said:


> What a gorgeous baby you have!!


Thanks Jessica, you're Tenley is also!


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

elaina said:


> hehe. the hat pic made me giggle . its very cute on her !!! does she let you keep it on her for awhile ?


Hi Elaine, I loved the hat but didn't get it. It was at a shop where the owner handmade everything.. Now of course I wish I had gotten it! I don't know if she would have worn it, my thoughts are no!!


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

Jayda said:


> I love how big their ears are at this age! Super cutie pie!


OMG, the ears..I agree, you just want to eat them up.


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

fr1endly2 said:


> OMG, what gourgous coloring....and the hat is precious


Thanks Lisa, she is changing to almost a steel blue with white/cream markings!


----------



## Baby Girls Mom (Aug 30, 2013)

Really needed the big smile this pic gave me.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

Lola's mom 2013 said:


> What a beautiful baby.


Why thank you! She is our first Chi & we are head over heals!


----------



## chichimarie (Oct 21, 2013)

Awww so cute <3

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

Baby Girls Mom said:


> Really needed the big smile this pic gave me.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Awe, I hope all is well with you. They are so great...pups always bring smiles!


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

chichimarie said:


> Awww so cute <3
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thanks, so are yours!


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

Ravioli's person said:


> Such beautiful colouring! And the hat is killing me! Love it! I'm knitting one for ravioli right now
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thanks Shannon..I just think your little Ravioli is adorable also. Good luck on the hat!


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

kirstychi said:


> ahhh how beautiful


Thanks, your little chi is so sweet and beautiful..how old?


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

BellaLina's Mom said:


> Awwwwwwwwww............What a cutie! Loved the first pic (LOL).


Ha,ha,ha, I don't think she was enjoying the hat but it was so darn cute!


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

Awww! The only thing cuter than a puppy is a puppy in a hat I say!


----------



## quinnandleah (Sep 28, 2011)

Love the hat.


----------

